# Avatars!



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I LOVE all the new avatars!  Gosh, alot happens here in a week! LOL They are all so cute and growing up so much!! Just precious!

I guess I should change mine too! hehe

Sorry for starting a new post, but I thought it would be easier than hijacking a bunch of threads. LOL

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

oops:fish:I made a comment about your new avatar in the other thread!There are alot of cute ones!:whoo:Lina got her new puppy---cute as can be!Kubrick.Love Ryan's new avatar with Beamer .........alot changes!That's for sure!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

And Quincy!!!!!!!!! OMG..How cute is THAT? Can I tell you, I had the biggest smile on my face when I saw your new avatar!!! Talk about Joe Cool. hehe

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Didn't you see that before you left?I thought you had!He is pictured in the July challenge "along the river".....and new to you would be Quincy--my hibiscus baby in the lillies/hav garden thread.Debbie has some "rare flowers" too!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think I may have missed it on that thread. Sometimes I jump to the last page when I'm catching up. Gosh, I have alot to catch up on here now. This place has been busy while I was away. eeks.  Good thing I love reading about Havbabies!

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Were you only gone a week, Kara? Wow. It seemed like it was closer to two weeks. I hope you had a great trip.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I also hijacked a thread...*

to comment on your avatar Kara. Cute.  You are wearing clothing though right? LOL. What kind of vacation were you on??:suspicious:

And I'm sure I hijacked another to post on Quincy....

And LeeAnns....

Of course Kimberly I've always loved your rotating avatar!

And anyone else's that I missed....they're ADORABLE!!

Love them.

Trish


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Trish
I love your new avatar of Winston!What a cutie!:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Brutus and Roxie have a cute new avatar too---they look like exact opposites!One big,one small,one male,one female,one mostly white with black,one mostly black with white...it's adorable!I commented on it somewhere---but I don't know where!Oh yes,Leeann has a cute new avatar too and a new signature with the cute Mr.Monte!There is just "cuteness" everywhere!My kind of world!:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I have such a hard time getting a good picture of Izzy...she has a little "pixie" look in her pics and I don't like it. Anyway, I think I really need to get her outside for one and haven't done it. Her new favorite place to sleep in on the arm of the couch....I think she's stretching her abdominals as she's getting a little square figure! Her coat gives her the shape of a shoebox!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Judy, you're funny! LOL 

Trish, you also commented on my 'sparkly' avatar of Ricky. Thing is, it's supposed to be animated, but I can't seem to get it to work. 

Hey, Kimberly! Yours is animated...... what do I need to do for mine? 

Quincy is a hoot and I'm inspired to try something like that with my two. I love how you use so many great props, Julie! 

Oh! I really love Ryan's new avatar of Beamer sitting in the shadow and light. Very nice!

I guess it's like wardrobe... you got to change things around once in a while.  
This should probably be in the Coffee Shop! LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes,I like that glittery look too!Marj --I didn't know it was supposed to change like Kimberly's!Wow!You guys are getting "fancy"!I do well just to add a smilie!

Judy--I love Izzy's signature pix!She is so cute sitting there!That is funny how she sleeps on the arm like that!It looks uncomfortable to me!I guess that's why I have "FAT ABS"!ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

TnTWalter said:


> to comment on your avatar Kara. Cute.  You are wearing clothing though right? LOL. What kind of vacation were you on??:suspicious:
> 
> Trish


ound: ound: ound: LOL!

I was indeed wearing clothing! A halter top/tunic and bermuda shorts, I think...but funny that it looks a bit risque 

We went to Cedar Point in Ohio, and then to my hubby's class reunion in Michigan, and then to his sister's lakehouse where we did lots of boating. I'm SO glad to be home. The trip wore me out.

Kara


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

All the wonderful new avatar pictures have inspired me to change mine too.

Now I need to learn how to animate it.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

the animation would be cool....how do you do that?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2:Love it:clap2:
Sam is so cute!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh I love the new picture of Sam! He just does *NOT* take a bad picture...*EVER*.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marj, I had trouble with my first animation not going to the next image either. Did you make it a .gif format or a .jpg? I think you can only animate .gif files.

Judy, you have to edit the image(s) in a program that does animation. In this case, we used Adobe Photoshop, but there are some cheap/free animation programs you can find online. I just don't know which ones to use.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Marj, I had trouble with my first animation not going to the next image either. Did you make it a .gif format or a .jpg? I think you can only animate .gif files.
> 
> Judy, you have to edit the image(s) in a program that does animation. In this case, we used Adobe Photoshop, but there are some cheap/free animation programs you can find online. I just don't know which ones to use.


Paint shop pro has animation shop with it and that program is pretty cheap. All this talk about animated avatars made me change mine:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey, where's Lightning?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the flashing avatars! Unfortunately I am the world's worst dog photographer so I don't have two really good photos of the girls anyway. Not to mention their hair is growing out so they are having bad hair days each and every day! 

Susan


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Hey, where's Lightning?


I couldn't get all of them in and have it upload. Missy isn't there either.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

PSP is what I use and I animated the sig tag with the animation program. I downloaded to my photobucket and it's a .gif so ...... ??? I'll check at photobucket again, I dunno

Debbie LOVE your new avatar!! PERFECT !


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> I love the flashing avatars! Unfortunately I am the world's worst dog photographer so I don't have two really good photos of the girls anyway. Not to mention their hair is growing out so they are having bad hair days each and every day!
> 
> Susan


I'm really lousy at taking pictures too  I tried to get some good ones last night and got a half way decent one of Ellie. I need classes at this!
See how the fur above her eyes is getting light? It used to be black. The same is happening under her ears. Her Mom is a blue hav and it would be neat if she looked like her. The fur under the ears went white though. Watching her coat is so interesting!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ellie is a gorgeous girl!! If Ricky were smaller boned and didn't have such thick waviness to his hair, that's what he'd look like! lol O.k....... almost........ She's a beauty, Jan. I love that pic of her and how her colors are changing.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Debbie..*

Sam is so cute in that pic.

Judy...Izzy looks comfy! LOL.

Trish


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Trish - that picture of Winston is so adorable!! What a sweet face.
LAURIE


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Ellie is a gorgeous girl!! If Ricky were smaller boned and didn't have such thick waviness to his hair, that's what he'd look like! lol O.k....... almost........ She's a beauty, Jan. I love that pic of her and how her colors are changing.


Thanks Marj. I wish I had half of Melissa's talent so I could catch her personality too. Ellie is the puppy that picked me and told me she was going to be mine and I kept telling her no she wasn't, I didn't want another puppy at the time. She giggled behind her paw and knew she'd talk me into owning my heart. She won and she's the light of the house. She just merrily bounces through life and tells all the other dogs that I'm HER Mommy.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Trish, I think your avatar of Winston has become my new favorite Hav puppy picture. What a face. I want a puppy!!!!!!!

Jan, Now you are flashing too. I need computer classes


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jan,
I love your new avatar.That Ellie is quite a girl!She just looks like she has an extra sweetness in her eyes.:kiss:

Do you have a pix of a "blue hav"?It is silver?Charcoal gray?Just curious......


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Love your new signature Missy!
Jane--Gotta comment on Lincoln's new avatar picture!He is so cute...I love his really white 'stache and beard---but those thick looking thighs does it for me1Quincy has them too!They are so hairy,that you can't tell (too much)where 1 leg starts and the other ends---reminds me of thunder thighs!:kiss:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> Love your new signature Missy!
> Jane--Gotta comment on Lincoln's new avatar picture!He is so cute...I love his really white 'stache and beard---but those thick looking thighs does it for me1Quincy has them too!They are so hairy,that you can't tell (too much)where 1 leg starts and the other ends---reminds me of thunder thighs!:kiss:


Thanks so much, Julie! I kiss that white 'stache many many times every day! And I just love those Havanese big fluffy paws!! I love the splash of color the hibiscus brings to your avatar of Quincy - the bright pink looks especially striking next to his black and white!

Everyone's new avatars are fantastic! How do you get these action shots, Missy? I think by the time I snapped the photo, my dogs would be licking the camera!! And Kara, is Gucci licking your shoulder? Too cute!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> Jan,
> I love your new avatar.That Ellie is quite a girl!She just looks like she has an extra sweetness in her eyes.:kiss:
> 
> Do you have a pix of a "blue hav"?It is silver?Charcoal gray?Just curious......


Thanks Julie she is a little goof ball that just bounces through life. Here is Ellie's Mommy. She's a blue hav. This doesn't do her color justice though. She was black then turned a really ugly reddish brown, then turned blue. I love that ugly reddish brown because you know you're getting to blue 
As a side note if any of you have read the book Cold Moon, Jackson in the book is Ellie's Mommy. The author goofed and made her a male though  One of the detectives in the book is the owner of Jackson.
One of the puppies is Ellie, but I don't know which one. I wasn't looking for a puppy and didn't keep track of the litter. 
Jackson is the hav I went nuts over when I watched the video of Westminster. I asked everyone who owned that dog and was going to see if they wanted to sell her, then I wound up with one of her puppies. Jackson isn't at her best here, she just had puppies, but oh is she beautiful.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh yes, she is beautiful!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

If black turns a reddish brown,it's on it's way to the blue?For real?Quincy has some of that around his eyes,and is losing his dark black on his back.... Now there is hope?it'll be something else?

That blue is pretty.You really notice a contrast to the black pups.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Julie, are you selling slips from your "Havanese Hibiscus", or are you going to keep that wonderful plant for yourself. lol Great picture.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I would if I could...:dance:.but these hibiscus babies are so hard to grow!:dance:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> If black turns a reddish brown,it's on it's way to the blue?For real?Quincy has some of that around his eyes,and is losing his dark black on his back.... Now there is hope?it'll be something else?
> 
> That blue is pretty.You really notice a contrast to the black pups.


Julie,

Lincoln's black has also turned brownish, but he isn't turning blue. I have seen the black to rust transition, but it was on an almost all black dog. Maybe Jan can tell us if a black & white particolor can end up a blue & white particolor????


----------



## havaman (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi all,
Loving everyone's avatars! My wife (Missy) and i are using the same one. I had to photoshop our guys together in the same image. It's too hard to get them in the same photo looking great.

Also, before i forget... i'm NEW to all of this. Missy (the wife) has been raving about this forum for so long that i decided to move in on some of her fun!!! I'm Michael...and my 2 guys are Jasper & Cash!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome Michael, great to see you join us. Michael is a great Hava Daddy, when me & the boys went over for a visit he was suppose to be working but had to join in and get the boys running. Thank you again for all the great pictures and getting the boys out there on such a hot day.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Michael!

Susan


----------



## havaman (Aug 5, 2007)

hi all! Glad to be official!


----------



## havaman (Aug 5, 2007)

glad you had a good time Leeann. It was hotter than blazes that day! But it sure was fun having those 4 running around.
Michael


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

havaman said:


> Hi all,
> Loving everyone's avatars! My wife (Missy) and i are using the same one. I had to photoshop our guys together in the same image. It's too hard to get them in the same photo looking great.
> 
> Also, before i forget... i'm NEW to all of this. Missy (the wife) has been raving about this forum for so long that i decided to move in on some of her fun!!! I'm Michael...and my 2 guys are Jasper & Cash!!


Nice to meet you Michael, I thought I was seeing double. Welcome to the forum. We do have fun here.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Michael. You will find us all a little nuts:crazy: but our hearts are in the right place!! 
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Debbie - me too, I kept looking and looking at the avatar thinking, I know those dogs!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jane said:


> Julie,
> 
> Lincoln's black has also turned brownish, but he isn't turning blue. I have seen the black to rust transition, but it was on an almost all black dog. Maybe Jan can tell us if a black & white particolor can end up a blue & white particolor????


I have a picture of a parti that turned blue where the black was but can't post it because it's not my dog.
This brownish red color is a very odd color, not like a brown color that a lot of black havs get especially when seen in the sun.
This is Ellie's dam on her way to going blue. It doesn't look like she's reached the really strange brown yet in this picture though. http://www.havanesegallery.hu/show_dog_en.php?id=20477


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Julie, are you selling slips from your "Havanese Hibiscus", or are you going to keep that wonderful plant for yourself. lol Great picture.


I love Julie's avatar. At first I thought her hav had a pink hat on until I looked closer :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that's funny! I _thought_ that was Jasper & Cash.

You did a great job on editing the images together, Michael. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh, that's funny! I _thought_ that was Jasper & Cash.
> 
> You did a great job on editing the images together, Michael. Welcome to the forum!


I was wondering about that also. We are all like one great big family and "keep an eye out for each others photos". 
 Yes Michael welcome!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum honey!!! enjoy. but why did you steal my avatar???


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Missy, I do love your new avatar & sign. pictures. The boys look so dignified.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marjrc said:


> PSP is what I use and I animated the sig tag with the animation program. I downloaded to my photobucket and it's a .gif so ...... ??? I'll check at photobucket again, I dunno
> 
> Debbie LOVE your new avatar!! PERFECT !


Did you try making the pictures smaller and use the setting for less quality? That makes the file smaller. I couldn't get all of my dogs in there but I could get two. What is photobucket? I just saved mine to my hard drive then uploaded it.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havaman said:


> Hi all,
> Loving everyone's avatars! My wife (Missy) and i are using the same one. I had to photoshop our guys together in the same image. It's too hard to get them in the same photo looking great.
> 
> Also, before i forget... i'm NEW to all of this. Missy (the wife) has been raving about this forum for so long that i decided to move in on some of her fun!!! I'm Michael...and my 2 guys are Jasper & Cash!!


How cool is that! You do artwork on the pc and come on here with your wife!
Hm.....I'm going to have to talk to hubby.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Michael!:wave:
I wish my husband would join 
You're lucky Missy!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:welcome: Michael! I think your avatar is great... really nice photoshoping!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

JULIE, Me too! I wish hubby would show at least a little interest in this since I am always here. 
Laurie


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey, this may be a FIRST!! A husband & wife forum team! Do they deserve some sort of award???


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome, Michael! Nice to see a hubby and wife posting in the same forum. We can almost count the number of men here on one hand! Well, the ones posting anyway. LOL 

I dunno, Jan. I can't load it directly from my computer because the file size is too big, so I uploaded it on photobucket, like most of my pics in the gallery, and then it won't stay animated. When I was making anim. sig. tags, I had no problem, so I just have to figure this one out. Bummer.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes! Great inspiration!

I need to get my husband on here....he's a HOOT. Very funny and always making people laugh. How cool that you can even hash out arguments over the dogs if you want! ound:

hehe j/k

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well I can say my husband will probably not join either, but he is very interested in what everyone is doing and loves looking at the pictures everyone posts. We are both sitting outside right now me at the laptop and he is reading "Our Havanese" LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The only interest I've FINALLY gotten from my husband was the photos...he is now on the lookout while we are going somewhere for things to take Quincy's pictures by!That's it!He is a boring guy.........


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Shannon-
Love your new avatar featuring all your fur kids!:whoo: CUTE!:biggrin1:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey I think there may only be Three Hav-Daddy's on this Forum. We need more Testoserone on here. I'm beginning to get weepy at Long-Distance Commercials....ound: 

Derek


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello Michael,
So glad you could join the forum, this will be fun with a husband and wife team. I think you guys are a first??? How COOL


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

It's Like MacMillan and Wife....oooops I think I just Date Myself....:biggrin1: :biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL Derek!!!!!!!!!! ound: ound: ound: 
ound: 


Crying at commercials??????? Hilarious! You are too funny.

***hands Derek a tissue***

hehe.

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Julie said:


> Shannon-
> Love your new avatar featuring all your fur kids!:whoo: CUTE!:biggrin1:


Thanks Julie. I had to think of a way to get them all together & not move. Being on the bed usually does the trick.Dreamer actually let him beside her & didnt move. I think she is warming up to him. She doesnt growl anymore at him (unless someone is trying to take a bone/treat).


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well you can't blame Dreamer for that little growl if he's trying to snatch her treat!LOL...
It's wonderful they are warming up to each other.In time,Dreamer will probably be the "mothering" type!Wouldn't that be cute to see? 
Sounds like things are going great Shannon!eace:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

MORE cute avatars!!!! 

I love the trio, Shannon! And Quincy, he is just made to be in front of the camera! Love the shot!!

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Shannon, I love your new avatar!!! How adorable!!! Makes me want to squish all 3 of them up in a bear hug. Lucky girl, you!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I am having trouble changing my picture. Is there a thread that gives directions. I did it once but now I can't do it again. I have trouble with computers. I need step by step directions. Please help. I would like to update the picture.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Go to user CP and on the left hand side choose edit avatar and follow directions. Hope this helps.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Love the new avatars everyone!Kara--Gucci looks fabulous! Ryan,I love the new photo of Beamer!He is a cute guy!
Paige--your three in the lillies --- needs to be on the forum calender!
Cute new pix's of alot of members.....I know I'm missing alot here---but the new pix of Sissy is very striking too!

I better get to changing mine!I've become old and boring:frown:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie your avatar is GREAT!  There isn't a single bad picture of Quincy to be found. lol

Thanks!

I love everyone's new avatars, too. I like to change mine every so often...just for fun!

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara, Gucci looks so gorgeous in your avatar! She also looks so grown up! I can't believe how big she's gotten.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree! I've been noticing some great new avatars. Kara, I blinked and you changed yours already! lol I really enjoyed seeing Gucci in that last one, but this one is adorable!


----------

